# Arequipa, lugares y ángulos ineditos



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Saludos comunidad incascraperiana, de tiempos que hago un thread, y para conmemorar mi post 2000 me parecio la ocasión oportuna :lol:

En este thread tratare de mostrar lugares y angulos poco vistos de la ciudad, el punto es poner fotos que no solo muestren la frialdad de la obra material sino de captar su esencia, recordando que la importancia de la arquitectura no esta en lo material sino en las sensaciones que pueda producir en cada individuo.



Todo aporte sera bienvenido, la cuestion es mostrar la Arequipa cotidiana, con sus defectos y vitudes; osea una ciudad sin caretas.


*Arequipa: Es patrimonio de la humanidad, soberbia monumentalidad.*





























































































*Arequipa: Es ciudad de contrastes.*















































*Arequipa: Es belleza natural*































































































Espero que les halla gustado 


La siguiente entrega sera...

Yanahuara...










Cayma...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

:applause::applause: Que mas se puede Decir, 
Buen trabajo Rafo,,


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Muy buen thread me ecnatraon las fotos, sobre todo las de contraste entre belleza desorden y caos. Felicidades, muy pocos se atreven a poner esas fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

como detesto el edificio de Estilos.........uke:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Todas estas fotos estan de calidad, para que tratar de tapar el sol con un solo dedo? 
Aqui esta Arequipa tal como cual! Buen thread.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

impresionantes fotos! .. me encantó!
espero la 2da parte


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

Que buen thread, una Arequipa mas cotidiana que se muestra tal cual, muy buenas las fotos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exelentes fotos!!










q sea banner x 15 d agosto!!! se ve muy bien solo hay q tratar d quitarle con photoshop los cables


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelente thread y excelentes fotos.Ojalá que lo del cableado subterráneo se culmine pronto para mejorar las vistas.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

te sacaste 20


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Simplemente hermoza !!!  , felicitaciones Rafo.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

exelente thread, te salio chevere, espero con ansias las siguientes entregas


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas las fotos


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gracias muchachos por sus comentarios! 

Recien son mis pininos en la fotografia , espero ir mejorando en la materia.


Tengo mas fotos lo malo es que las fotos pesan mucho y para subirlas se demora mucho, alguien que me de un consejo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Redúceles el tamaño! Las cámaras la mayoría de veces vienen predeterminadas con tamaños demasiado pesados para las fotos. Mejor apenas las pases a tu computadora o incluso en la tarjeta de memoria les puedes reducir el tamaño, también puedes reducir el tamaño con el menú de la cámara.

Excelentes fotos y excelente thread!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sin esos cable se hubiera visto mucho mejor. 

Están bacanes las fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué linda foto!!!!!


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

que cheveres las fotos de los volcanes todos nevados!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ querras decir queso helado :lol:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

si pero era dulce pense qe seria salado qe bobo


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Esta segunda entrega esta mejor que la primera, felicitaciones. 

:cheers:


----------



## apocaliptico666 (Nov 6, 2007)

bueno solo faltan edificios y ya esta


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos ... los Volcanes con nieve ... LO MAXIMO!!!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buena la segunda entrega y si q contraste en el puente grau...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Tras ver todas con detenimiento me encantaron las fotos verdaderamente son angulos ineditos. Transmiten algo especial y diferente. Felicitaciones x el thread.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

EXCELENTES LAS FOTOS!!!
Tomas realmente inéditas, me encantaron.
Eres buen fotógrafo.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Rafo18.Excelentes fotos.Una muy buena manera de mostrar lo hermosa que es nuestra tierra.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

muy buen thred ,en esas fotos parece que fuera otro pais


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Con el sol todo el dia la ciduad se ve chevere y las fotos salen muy buenas........

Salu2
Crlwaly
AQP


----------



## Milagros_16 (Aug 21, 2008)

Muy bonito es la ciudad de arequipa solo para que sea una gran ciudad le falta sus sistemas de transportes como el metropolitano de lima que esta en construccion. 
Pero la verdad muy bonita su ciudad contrasta bastante con los nevado.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Y lo tendrá ^^


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*III ENTREGA: VILLA HERMOSA DE CAYMA*


En este ocasion solo se mostrara una pequeña parte, ya que Cayma tiene uff! para mostrar, pero quise enfocarme en la cayma residencial, spero que les gusten.





























































Al fondo cerro colorado.
























































Hello! Tongo :lol:

























































































































Para cerrar, bello atardecer caymeño.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que buenas panorámicas. La zona residencial se ve muy bien. Pensé que ya había visto todo.
Los edificios de la zona comercial no me gustan, los veo sin forma.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bravaso,,, Con razon es el distrito mas cotizado de la ciudad,, el unico que puede competir con esto es Yanahuara, o San Isidro ... 
Gracias Rafo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

espero que la Av. Cayma siga creciendo en el futuro.... aunque deberian buscar alguna alternativa para reducir el tráfico cuando se llega a la plaza de Cayma.....por lo demás lo veo bien al distrito pero le falta algo para estar al nivel de Yanahuara.....

P.d: Bien ahi Rafo con las fotos.....kay:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Bravaso,,, Con razon es el distrito mas cotizado de la ciudad,, el unico que puede competir con esto es Yanahuara, o San Isidro ...
> Gracias Rafo


No creo, no resulta buena la comparacion debido a que cayma en la parte alta tiene una zona de asentamientos humanos y lugares donde hay calles sin asfaltar que son zonas muy pobres, en cambio en San Isidro no... No todo cayma es zona residencial lamentablemente!!! :bash: creo que mostrar las zonas pobres cambiaria la imagen de cayma. Pero lo único que debe preocupar ahora es que hay mucho por trabajar, procurar incluir en el desarrollo a todos los pobres que también habitan en ese distrito pujante.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Si es cierto, pero Cuando uno habla generalmente de cayma se refiere a la zona residensial, la parte baja y media del distrito.. tu apreciacion es correcta son dos caras de la misma moneda,,


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep... pero eso esta ya para otro lado... preferiria q ya no se expanda a horizonral cayma sino a lo vertical... muy buenas las fotos rafo


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gracias muchachos, van a disculpar pero estaba saturadazo con la U, pero ya esta semana acabamos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos de cayma


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

de lejos........ el MEJOR distrito residencial del peru ,donde se aprecian nevados!!!!
o si no cual a ver????


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Rafo! Bravazas tus fotos!!!! Aunque me extraña que casi no se vea gente en ellas jeje!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

A lo Gringolandia  ^^


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Rafo! Bravazas tus fotos!!!! Aunque me extraña que casi no se vea gente en ellas jeje!


Ni cuenta me habia dado :lol:, pero tienes razon bien raro ¿No?


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Cayma como siempre fotogenica ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Las calles de Cayma siempre están vacías por ser recontra residencial, sólo ves gente por las principales avenidas.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

En general la Todas las Zonas Residensiales nunca tienen gente caminando..


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Ni cuenta me habia dado :lol:, pero tienes razon bien raro ¿No?


Jajaja sí pues, me llamó la atención, al menos esperaba una que otra persona.

Sigue poniendo fotos !


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

wow...AREQUIPA se ve Super WOW...!!! linda como siempre..!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cool las pics muestren pics de caima arriba arriba


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^^ESO SACARIA RONCHA!!! EN AQP HAY VARIOS LUGARES QUE LO HARIAN PERO ES COMPRENSIBLE PORQUE ES UNA REALIDAD QUE SE VIVE EN TODO EL PERU. LUEGO DE UN LUGAR AGRADABLE A UNOS MINUTOS SE ENCUENTRA UBICADO LUGARES POBRES Y PELIGROSOS EJMPLO: CAYMA PARTE ALTA, DOS DE MAYO, INDEPENDENCIA, Y LAS PERIFERIAS DE NOCHE, ETC,ETC.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Obvio,, en algun lugar tienen que residir todos los inmigrantes, y estos son en la periferia, aunque se tiene la mala idea que son "pueblos jovenes", algunas szonas ya se han consolidado y han emergido mejroando mucho la calidad de vida,, ahora ya son poco las zonas perifericas sin calles asfaltadas, parques, servicios completos, complejos deportivos con canchas de cesped, coliseos, piscinas,,etc etc. y no son peligrosas como se piensa, a excepcion de contadas zonas rojas como Miguel Grau, Mariano Melgar y la Parte alta de Miraflores,, Hay una Zona Critica que carece aun de servicios basicos es el Cono Norte en su parte extrema o de invasiones donde el principal problema es la Falta de Agua.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

La Yapa: Yanahuara...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Mas deYanahuara: *


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q buenas fotos.. para eso estaba la chomba gigante??? tiens fotos d ella jojo


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Qué buenas tus fotos Rafo!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

tacall said:


> q buenas fotos.. *para eso estaba la chomba gigante???* tiens fotos d ella jojo


Qué es eso?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

una chombna gigante eso... recien la han hecho hara unos dias y esta en el mirador de yanahuara


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

tacall said:


> una chombna gigante eso... recien la han hecho hara unos dias y esta en el mirador de yanahuara


:nuts: Chomba es chompa en characato? xD


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Lo q esta a la derecha...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ aaaaaaaaaaah!!!! Gracias! Me siento bruto xD :lol:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^Lo eres xD :lol:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Es una Tinaja,, no todo el Peru conoce los arequipeñismos asi que tratemos de ser mas genericos con los terminos, ccoritos del ajo

Yanahuara es muy encantadora,, creo que es mi preferida si tengo que elegir entre esta o la Villa Hermosa de Cayma


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> ^^Lo eres xD :lol:


MAnYa ¬¬

:tongue:





AQPCITY said:


> Es una Tinaja,, *no todo el Peru conoce los arequipeñismos* asi que tratemos de ser mas genericos con los terminos, ccoritos del ajo


Eeeeso es!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pense que en todos lados conocian esa tinaja como "chombas".

Gracias por los comentarios y por las 5 paginas , en lo posible tratare de poner fotos al comienzo de cada pagina (sera motivo para que sigan visitando el thread )


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Ya vez que no!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> Pense que en todos lados conocian esa tinaja como "chombas".
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios y por las 5 paginas , en lo posible tratare de poner fotos al comienzo de cada pagina (sera motivo para que sigan visitando el thread )


Si, tenemos nuestro propio lenguaje: chascoso, ccoro, mojon, etc.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

hasta en términos de materiales de construcción..... :nuts:

Bien ahí con las fotos Rafito kay:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*CENTRO HISTORICO I*​


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bravo por el trabajo rafo..


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

U.u las prefería a colores, pero igual están buenas tus fotos Rafo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

tan muy interesantes las fotos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Muy buenas las ultimas fotos, del centro Histórico….En general creo que Cayma tiene mas zonas residenciales, ya que ahora creo que todos quieren vivir en Cayma, si le preguntas a un Arequipeño común, lo mas seguro es que si…..Además las viviendas han subido de precio considerablemente en los últimos tiempos…


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buenas fotos. Me parece o es que a la plaza San francisco le han puesto rejas?? era una de mis favoritas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sip hace tiempoooo...


----------



## Francisco__ (Sep 3, 2007)

estan cheveres las fotos, buen trabajo


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La plaza San Pancho no tiene rejas xD. Buenasas las fotos.


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

muy buenas fotos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

¿Alguno de ustedes nunca intento pescar en la laguna? 

Yo de chibolo (no hace mucho ) hiba con mi primo mayor, segun el habian pescaditos, nuestra caña era bien tela: Una palo con un aro y una bolsita. Pero nunca sacamos nada


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*CAYMA II​*


*Caminaba por las tranquilas calles de Cayma, haciendo el recorrido de siempre.*






























*Cuando me percate del viejo cementerio de Cayma, decidi entrar y si que valio la pena. El cementerio es chico pero pintoresco y con algunas esculturas interesantes.
Nos adentraremos en aquella Cayma tradicional, rodeado de una modernidad que aunque intente nunca podra opacar la opulencia colonial de esta villa arequipeña.*






































































































































































































Estaba tomando las fotos y una señoras me pidieron que las ayudase a poner flores a su difunto que estaba en el sexto nivel de los nichos, mientras ellas hacien el arreglo flo5ral yo aproveche para captar algunas tomas desde el techo de los nichos :cheers:











*Cuales son los nichos :dunno:*










:lol:

*Chevere la vista que deben tenr los departamentos del fondo.*










*Vista panoamica desde los nichos.*










Con esta foto culminamos, e


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buenas fotos Rafo.... y como mencionaste yo también lo veo pintoresco el cementerio....salvo por algunos mamarrachos por ahí..... eso de cuales son los nichos estuvo buena :lol::lol: lamentablemente siguen construyéndose aberraciones en la ciudad..... me podrías tirar el dato de por donde queda el cementerio kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

una cosa clara no el presbitero maestro... pero no se ve mal. Buenas fotos rafo










A opinion ya deberian trasladar ese cementerio a otra parte... serio ademas..

q fea vista la d los departamentos... cualquiera tendria vista a la calle o a otra casa pero no directa al cementerio.. 

ademas escuchar constantemente los entierros y a las señoras llorando...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

interesante el cementerio de sillar :O


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Los nichos de los muertos están más bonitos que los de los vivos :lol:

Muy buenas fotos, me encanta ese cielo!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Los nichos de los muertos están más bonitos que los de los vivos :lol:
> 
> Muy buenas fotos, me encanta ese cielo!


Sí!!! de hecho!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Esos Depas le pertenecen a una aosciacion de extrabajadores de Entel Peru,, y la verdad hace años que los ofertan y nadie los compra por obvias razones... El Cementerio de Cayma queda justo atras de la Iglesia de Cayma y se ingresa por la via que va hacia La villa de Cayma, Los Angeles.

PD: Hay un edificio alto que aparece en la panoramica al fondo. detras del hospoital y del edificio mirador.. ¿como se llama?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sino me equivoco el cemnterio ya se llenó totalmente, ose aya no pueden enterrar a nadie ahí.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Christian, como dice Paul el cementerio queda en la calle que comunica Cayma con Cerro Colorado cerca de la iglesia.

Paul, en la panoramica solo se ve 2 edificios de nas de 8 pisos, el que mecionas es un "truco" del relive :lol:, no creo que pase de 5 pisos, perocomo como la calle va en subida da laimpresion de ser mas grande.

La siguiente entrega sera vistas panoramicas desde un punto estrategico de Cayma, Jeremy creo que otra ocasion saco algunas fotos.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

buenas fotos


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Fui a Arequipa para mi Luna de Miel, y tengo que decir que me quedo bajo el encanto de esta ciudad y de sus alrededores. Siempre cuando hablo de Arequipa, dijo que "es la mas bonita ciudad del mundo". Obviamente es un poco de exageracion, porque no visité todas las ciudades del mundo, pero es para decir que fue un sueno de pasar por alla. Su PDA, el Misti, la valle verde, la Casa del Fundador, todas estas cosas son de una belleza increible. Yo entiendo perfectamente porque los Arequipenos estan tan orgullosos de su ciudad. Tienen razon. Quisiera vivir alla, hasta quizas morir !


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Entiendo que digas eso, pero cuando conoces otras ciudades no piensas igual.. Hay muchas ciudades que son bellas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ElNino77 said:


> Fui a Arequipa para mi Luna de Miel, y tengo que decir que me quedo bajo el encanto de esta ciudad y de sus alrededores. Siempre cuando hablo de Arequipa, dijo que "es la mas bonita ciudad del mundo". Obviamente es un poco de exageracion, porque no visité todas las ciudades del mundo, pero es para decir que fue un sueno de pasar por alla. Su PDA, el Misti, la valle verde, la Casa del Fundador, todas estas cosas son de una belleza increible. Yo entiendo perfectamente porque los Arequipenos estan tan orgullosos de su ciudad. Tienen razon. Quisiera vivir alla, hasta quizas morir !


Q gusto q la pasaste bien :cheers:


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

ElNino77 said:


> Fui a Arequipa para mi Luna de Miel, y tengo que decir que me quedo bajo el encanto de esta ciudad y de sus alrededores. Siempre cuando hablo de Arequipa, dijo que "es la mas bonita ciudad del mundo". Obviamente es un poco de exageracion, porque no visité todas las ciudades del mundo, pero es para decir que fue un sueno de pasar por alla. Su PDA, el Misti, la valle verde, la Casa del Fundador, todas estas cosas son de una belleza increible. Yo entiendo perfectamente porque los Arequipenos estan tan orgullosos de su ciudad. Tienen razon. Quisiera vivir alla, hasta quizas morir !


 todo un cumplido ,muy alagador y bueno hay ciudades hermosas pero me atrevo a decirte q en la mia tenemos muchas cosas unicas que hacen especial a aqp y esperamos que sea aun mas bonita ,gracias por tu comentario


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Obviamente, hay otras ciudades muy bonitas y agradables. Pero en mi corazon Arequipa es la primera. Huaraz me ha dado una muy buena impresion tambien. No es que la ciudad es realemente una maravilla, pero la gente es muy acogedor y simpatica.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gracias muschachos , se hace lo que se puede espero que sigan vistitando el thread hay mucho material por mostrar.

Tienen razon arequipa si que es grande, uno recien se da cuenta de ello cuando la ve desde arriba, pero cuando la camina no lo parece.

A mi me gustan estas 2, AQP es otro level


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bonitas las ultimas fotos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

alucinante!!!
no todas las ciudades del peru,, tiene un panorama tan bueno..

en entorno es muy parecido al sur de california.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Lo Maximo Rafo, Buenas Fotos, Gracias por ponerlas, Todo un orgullo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvrs las panoramicas!!:cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

rafo te felicito porque en tus fotos como dices, muestras zonas bonitas y otras no mucho. La ciudad se ve tan inmensa... hay muchas zonas donde el verde es importante, muy a pesar de la depredacion de la campinha... y tbm hay otras donde se ve tan desertico y desolado. Contrastes... pero asi son nuestras ciudades... por otro lado... los volcanes cada dia estan mas pelados, casi ni pizca de nieve, el chachani me gustaba mas que el misti por su nieve... pero ya la perdio. Ahora me gusta mas el misti, por que se ve muy imponente por su forma...  
:cheers: excelentes fotos


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

muy buenas fotos... y si ps ahi se ven todos los angulos de la ciudad....


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

*saludos*



tacall said:


> una cosa clara no el presbitero maestro... pero no se ve mal. Buenas fotos rafo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ante todo bueno yo soy nuevo en estos foros, bueno este cementerio es uno d elos mas antiguos d earequipa asi q lo veo bien dificil, parte d emi familia es de Cayma mas precisamente d carmen alto y la verdad q nadie pidio q se hicieran casas alrededor siempre le conoci con chacras, pero en fin seria un alastima perder este patrimonio cultural, ya se perdieron bastantes costumbres caymeñas como la escarba de huesos y tradiciones tan autenticas como la del san gil, el progreso es bueno pero tambien deberiamos conservar estos sitios tan tradicionales creo antiguamente era llamado lari lari espero poder postear una foto antigua q tengo del cementerio donde estan enterrados los verdaderos lonccos de Cayma y de est aparte de nuestra Arequipa


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Preciosas panoramicas, rafo,, como no se me ocurrio subir a ese hospital y hacer tomas.
La ciudad se ve gigante,, lo chevre seria tener un penthaouse por ahi en el ultimo piso de un edificio alto y tener ventanas a los 360º ,, porque la vista es hermosa en cualquier angulo,,, los volcanes, la campiña, la misma ciudad...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Asu!!!!!
Qué buenas fotos las del cementerio de Cayma, y las tremendas panorámicas de la ciudad. Arequipa de veras es grande!!!! Sólo me quedo con la miel en los labios al no haber podido reconocer el centro histórico, a excepción de las torres de la catedral. Qué impresionante ciudad.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Recuerdo cuando hace años me dijiste que fuera y sacara fotos para el for, es alucinante la vista desde ese lado de la ciudad.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gracias muchachos!, se hace lo que se puede una tarde de de aburrimiento pueden ir a ve esas panoramicas en vivo y si tienen suerte de encontrar el ultimo piso abierto es como un verdadero mirador, yo tome las fotos desde una ventana 

Cuando una camina por Arequipa no parece muy grande q digamos pero otra coa es verla desde arriba


Uy! un lapsus por error borre las panoramicas hno:

Bueno ahi van de nuevo

*
El recorrido antes de llegar al mirador policial jeje*




























*
Llegamos, que mirador de Sachaca ni que Yanhuara el 7mo piso del hosp. de Policia es la voz *










*vamos subiendo*



















*
Centro historico *









*Remedo de Skyline *










*La nueva Arequipa*



















*Lejana la villa medica*










*Urb. en expansion* ¿quien salvara la campiña?










Iglesia Arcangel de Cayma y sus nuevos vecinos










*
Cerro colorado al fondo, bueno solo una parte :lol:*










Mas cayma:










Scroll>>>>>>>>>


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Rafo, felicitaciones, has puesto las mejores panoramicas de la Ciudad Blanca en mucho tiempo, simplemente espectaculares. Siempre me a gustado Arequipa, he tenido el placer de haber ido 2 veces.


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Hermozas fotos amigo rafo18, uno normalmente llega hasta el hospital de la policia y se alucina arriba, pero la cantidad de multifamiliares que se han construido la hacen ver cada vez mas centrica, por eso hay tanto movimiento en alto cayma tambien, ellos se benefician indirectamente.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Solo fui a Arequipa un par de veces, y ambas siguiendo a mi Cienciano.

Pero recien puedo ver mediante estas fotos la verdadera imagen de Arequipa... está inmensa!!! En unos años llegará al millon de habitantes (impresionante)


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

Que espectaculares Tomas, Arequipa como siempre bella y espectacular.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Claro q es grande.. hay varias zonas de las cuales nunca he pasado x alli... (no mostradas aca x sea caso...)


----------



## lacabolo (Jun 2, 2007)

Arequipa es: Hermosa


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

buenas tomas


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos. Qué grande se ve Arequipa!


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Rafo en serio que vales un Arequipa muy buenas fotos, tas sacando a conocer muchos lugares de la ciudad blanca, yo tuve la oportunidad de estar alla el 2005 todavia y note que esta ciudad hace quedar muy bien al Peru desde el punto de vista Turistico, Historico, Urbano con buenos sitios conservados y modernos y de facil accesibilidad a la gente haciendo de esta ciudad una ciudad muy comoda, acogedora y accesible tanto como para el mismo arequipeñito (o characato jejeje no se por que les dicen asi) como para el turista, espero siga viendo mas de esta bella ciudad


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Esas últimas tomas están buenísimas se aprecia el gran tamaño de la urbe.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

xever_7 said:


> Esas últimas tomas están buenísimas se aprecia el gran tamaño de la urbe.


Buenas fotos, pero falta el sector Norte, osea zamacola, cono norte, siudad de Dios, etc, ese sector es la 3ra parte de la urbe.


----------



## Jerusienn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola, soy chileno (santiago) y el invierno pasado fui a Arequipa, la verdad me encantó la ciudad, la recorrí entera estuve en Cayma, Yanahuara, la plaza de armas, Jacobo Dickson creo que se llama el lugar.

Solo juntaré dinero para volver jejeje.

Lo único malo es que nunca había ido a Perú y cuando cruzé la esquina confiado en que tenía un paso de cebra, los autos y taxis me subieron y bajaron a bocinazos y ni siquiera tuvieran la gentileza de reducir moderadamente su velocidad, ajajajhaja. Ahí valoré recién las esquinas de mi ciudad xD.

Volveré pronto.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Jajaja sep es algo que hace falta en todo el perú, educación vial.

Q bien q te halla encantado, aqp te espera con los brazos abiertos, vuelve cuando quieras


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

MisteryWorld said:


> Rafo en serio que vales un Arequipa muy buenas fotos, tas sacando a conocer muchos lugares de la ciudad blanca, yo tuve la oportunidad de estar alla el 2005 todavia y note que esta ciudad hace quedar muy bien al Peru desde el punto de vista Turistico, Historico, Urbano con buenos sitios conservados y modernos y de facil accesibilidad a la gente haciendo de esta ciudad una ciudad muy comoda, acogedora y accesible tanto como para el mismo arequipeñito (o characato jejeje no se por que les dicen asi) como para el turista, espero siga viendo mas de esta bella ciudad


Nos dicen characatos por uno de los distritos tradicionales de la ciudad que se llama precisamente Characato


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

en piura tambien me trataban aveces de characato xD


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si, yo odio cuando me dicen characato, suena feo y me ofende xD


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

A mi no me molesta, hasta me gusta ... :lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

A mi tambien no me parece mal ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno..... Jeremy es la excepción..... :lol::lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Si, yo odio cuando me dicen characato, suena feo y me ofende xD


ni que fuera insulto... aunque a algunos les parece algo despectivo... por mi normal, con total q ese no sea mi nombre d pila too bien


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

W!CKED said:


> Si, yo odio cuando me dicen characato, suena feo y me ofende xD


increíble!


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Si, yo odio cuando me dicen characato, suena feo y me ofende xD


Cuando no Jeremy.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bueno es su opinion y se la respeta que se va hacer :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

que se va a hacer... es el contreras de todo....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

jojojo, aquí mi firma cae apelo!


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> jojojo, aquí mi firma cae apelo!



Algo asi como ¿a quien le importa lo que yo haga, a quien le importa lo que yo diga? yo soy asi, asi seguire, nunca cambiareeeee..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

No pense que tu firma fuera tan reveladora... :lol:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: se le salio lo ......... :lol::lol:


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

*jajajajajaja*



San Lázaro said:


> increíble!


antes a cada distrito, pago, y hast afamilas tenian su chapa, sobre todo en san lazaro

a los de san lazaro nos dicen lloclleros, de yura caleros, de yanahuara calzon negro, a los de cayma lacayote con plegaria jajajaj 

bueno a los caymeños porque antes sembraban sus lacayotes para hacer el aji d e lacayote y porque rezaban mucho a la virgen del carmen.....

characato no es una ofensa pero yo soy de san lazaro les respondo


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Characato suena a Chacarero,,,(de hecho characato es chacra y ahi hay bantantes autenticos lonccos arequipeños de pura sepa) 
y no tiene nada de malo el gentilicio,, es como a los sevillanos les deicen andaluces, y a los de Barcelona como Catalanes,,, Los Arequipeños como Chraracatos  ,


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:lol:

Tranquilos, oye yarabaya interesante lo de las chapas arequipeñas jeje.

¿Y hora que quiren ver?

*Opcion1: Cementerio de la Apacheta
opcion2: Zonas perdidas de Yanahuara
Opcion3: Un mix arequipeño*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

cementerio


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

ingsailor said:


> Algo asi como ¿a quien le importa lo que yo haga, a quien le importa lo que yo diga? yo soy asi, asi seguire, nunca cambiareeeee..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No pense que tu firma fuera tan reveladora... :lol:


Ni si quiera te conozco y te atreves a mandarte ese comentario, pero lo tomo normal, es el precio por mis comentarios, se que no le debo
caer bien a nadie y sinceramente no pienso cambiar, pero ya nos vamos dando cuenta de la clase de foristas que hay.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> *Opcion1: Cementerio de la Apacheta
> opcion2: Zonas perdidas de Yanahuara
> Opcion3: Un mix arequipeño*


^^ la *2* Yanahuara's hidden places.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Las zonas perdidas de Yanahuara.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*3* mix


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

las perdidas de yanahuara... (pero no me vayas a resultar poniendo fotos de un par de malcriadas xD)


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

1 Cementerio de la Apacheta, ya que no hay casi fotos este lugar tan histórico…


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

voto por la apacheta


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Voto por el mix!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Voto por el 2, Calzon Negro ... :lol:


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

voto por yanahuara quisiera unas tomas d ela antiquilla y de porque no las zponas perdidas por ahi tengo algunas fotos de la antigua plaza de toros y del camal.........el cementerio tambien
ojla tambien tomen fotos d elos chaque e' peras d elos tiabayasss, jajajajaj


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Disculparan la "pequeña" demora , pero aca va otra entrega:

*Zonas perdidas de Yanahuara​*

*Se mostrara zonas un tanto olvidadas, pero importantes en antaño para la ciudad donde los años pareciese que no han pasado.*

*Empezemos por el barrio de la Recoleta*





































*Momento de fé*











*Ya saben los cochinotes :lol:*










*
Barrios circundantes, luego veremos que Yanahuara no todo es color de rosa.*





















*
La Antiquilla, tradicional barrio yanahuarino, pienso que tiene mucho potencial lastima que este tan descuidado.*




















*Un toque de modernidad, intersante *











*Casona deterirorada hno:*




















*Sera justo! :gaah:*










*
Mercado*




















*Un rocotito? *










*Un hotel simpaticon*










* Clasicas de yanahuara*



















*Casonas muy intersantes, esperando ser puestas en valor*




































































































*
Malecon de Yanahuara, es como nuestra "costa verde" *







































*Con esta cerramos la entrega, vista desde el malecon*











Si me doy un tiempo esta semana pongo las que me faltaron, gracias por vistar el tema :cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita zona... felizmente se conservan la gran mayoría de inmuebles.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Jajaja me mato con eso de las costa verde...:lol::lol:

Las casas creo q ya han sido restauradas hace unos años al igual que el mercado. la zona es agradable.. alli estan un monton de peluquerias.. 

buenas fotos las de la recoleta

yo queria el mix


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No hay como almorzar una tarde en el Montonero, me gusta ir bastante ahí.

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

toda la zona monumental de Yanahuara debería ser incluida en el plan de recuperación del centro histórico..... o por último que ellos realicen algún convenio con AECI para poner en valor más calles de este distrito tradicional......

Gracias por las fotos Rafo, más no todo lo mostrado es Yanahuara.....también es cercado ^^


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ y otras pertenecen a Cayma

Buenas Fotos, de la recoleta, Y la Antiquilla,,, Yanahuara es Yanahuara un distrito con tanta riqueza monumental..

En esa foto donde estan demolindo la Casona, son varias propiedades, es la parte justo que esta entre la parte sur del Mall de Saga y pampita Zeballos en la antiquilla,,, esas casas supuestamente han sido adquiridas por Fallabella para la ampliacion, y aqui tienne la culpa la muni de Cayma que es su jurisdiccion... aver chequeen son varias casas que se estan demiliendo ahi disimuladamente,


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

es raro.. he pasado varias veces x alli... y lo veo todo igual.. no veo que han destruido nada


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

que bonitas fotos d ela antiquilla solo faltaba una d e "la capitana" jajajaj


Adios Yanahura linda... mañana me voy muy lejos, mañana me voy muy lejos , me voy me voy .. no he d evolver... y esos tus lindos ojos no me han de ver.... me voy me voy para no volver..... jajajajja me emocione:lol:


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

buenas fotos 

es una pena lo de las casonas demolidas creo que ya no se puede hacer nada


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

buenas fotos... un lugar muy bonito, aunq por ahi solo pase un par de veces, se ve q hay mucho trabajo por hacer... pero si se sigue los pasos del centro historico... no hay duda q quedara hermoso..


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

Bueno me parece que AQP no es solamente, Cayma, yanahuara y el cercado...tambien existen otros distritos, como socabaya, paucarpata, sachaca y J.L.B y Ribero que hace 2 años su alcalde fue declarado el mejor alcalde del Peru y que para tener menos de 20 años de fundacion avanzo a pasos de gigante....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

psando al off.. su desarrollo no fue de un dia para otro.. el distrito se formo hace 20 años.. pero mucho antes de eso ya habian casa por alla..


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

xD costa verde jejeje muy bonita esa parte. Por lo que se ve casi siempre hay buen clima en Arequipa.


----------



## jeanpaul333 (Dec 16, 2008)

cuantos habitantes tiene este pueblito?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Rafo :colgate:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

jeanpaul333 said:


> cuantos habitantes tiene este pueblito?


Esta invasión rodea los 864,250 habitantes.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

jajaja ,bueno en relidad las fotos son de una parte historica de arequipa ,son casas de un barrio antiguo que se pretenden recuperar. no se si es patrimonio cultural de la humanidad ('alguien brindeme la information,)pero el centro de la cuidad tiene este titulo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Yanahuara es Patrimonio Cultural de la Nación.... ^^


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos, chever el lugar, hay algunas casones que requierern una resturada, eopr oestan muy bonitas!!kay:


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos de Yanahuara.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Arequipa me gusta mucho se nota que es muy bonitoo


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos .. Yanahuara siempre se luce ....la antiquilla algo olvidada


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

Yarabaya said:


> que bonitas fotos d ela antiquilla solo faltaba una d e "la capitana" jajajaj


al lado de semejante mall la capitana se ve minuscula, pero a diferencia de Saga falabela, es que en la capitana si se come sano y con gusto a arequipa


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gracias amigos !

Algunas fotos no son de Yanahuara, pero tienen el aire 

Lo que me sorprednio fue la cabatidad de peluquerias, habia de todos los tipos,para todos los gustos y bolsillos.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Hermoso arequipa es hermoso , sin duda es una de las mejores ciudades que sacan cara por el Perù.


----------



## gonzalo reyes (Dec 21, 2008)

si que bonito es arequipa


----------



## gonzalo reyes (Dec 21, 2008)

disculpen soii nuevo aca como se hace para bajar fotos noccceee!!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

novascorpius said:


> Hermoso arequipa es hermoso , sin duda es una de las mejores ciudades que sacan cara por el Perù.


klaro kompadre


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Haber si revivimos este cadaver


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Pasemos de hoja


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

ke buenas nuevas nos traeras rafo...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Amigos les tenia una deuda desde el año pasado, nunca es tarde,ahi les va...


CEMENTERIO LA APACHETA DE AREQUIPA​











































































































































































Luego pongo el resto...


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

La última foto... preciosa!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Muy bacan, falta mas , la apacheta tiene bastante por mostrar.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ muy buenas las fotaros, la apacheta tiene mucho q mostrar, bien rafo


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

q´ xvre la apacheta es otra cosa, muy diferente a los demas cementerios de Aqp


----------

